# HARC Round #5 at The River Track This Weekend!!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, it's been WAY too long since we had a freakin' HARC race around here!

I'm getting lots of emails from new people and racers that we haven't seen in a while asking about this round, the weather is looking awesome for this week/weekend, and I know there are lots of other that have just as strong of an urge as me since we've been laid off of HARC racing for so long. 

There are also lots of folks wanting to get in some practice for the RC Pro race coming up soon there as well.

Additionally, we've had a steep increase in the CORR truck classes, so there will be lots of folks out there with Slashes/SC10's&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;always some fun racing!

Add it all up and I'm predicting a well above average turnout, a sunny day at the River, and lots of good racing!

See you guys there!

Anybody sporting any new rides? Motors? Radios?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Radios, lol, if it comes in this week I may be upgraded to a 2.4 KO system. Man they charge extra just to be charging extra. The bearings I ordered may also be added. not sure yet. 

Anyway count me in, unless something major changes. BTW bring the OFF!, or anything else to repell those blood sucking parasites.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

are the skeeters bad!?!?!?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

According to David's (from rc hobby shop) lower legs I would say YES!. hah Looks like a severe case of the chicken pox.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

deep woods OFF.......check!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If we go until sundown, just wear pants and long sleeves too....lol. Yeah, got to go to Wally World for the off.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yes you will need stock in Off for the day.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MM......you coming out?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yep and running my new slash. look out Jake!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Jake runs mod.......you running mod or stock?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> deep woods OFF.......check!


PFFFFFFFT .................you city boys are wimps!!!!!!!!

The Skeeters are kinda thick though, but not as bad if the wind keeps blowing.

You just need 3-4 of ya'll to bring a Bottle of Bug B Gone or the other stuff that you hook up to a hose. Spray everywhere real good and it should not be a problem. Now when the sun goes down it may or may not work!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

stock, but that did not keep Go faster from giving him the wheel last time. 
Ha Ha Jake. You know what I did to make mine faster.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's the wife's birthday so I won't make this one.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Will i be talked about if I bring those cheap Off, Bug Repellent candles....lol. Bought a while ago, just trying to find a use for them...lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I won't talk as long as you light one near me


----------



## JakeD (May 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about putting the stock stuff back in the slash so I can put a fair woopin on u joto


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl: Yes, I will laugh at you. I might even have Doug put you up on the driver stand with your candles during the drivers meeting and make sure that everyone points and laughs as well..............JK


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That was i was think place on the stand during the main. So i wont have to go slap my neck while driving....lol.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I will not be making it this weekend seeing as I just walked out of the hospital after a two day stay this evening... good luck to you guys and have fun with the skeeters.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

asimmons said:


> I will not be making it this weekend seeing as I just walked out of the hospital after a two day stay this evening... good luck to you guys and have fun with the skeeters.


uhhh...you ok dude?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yea.... i am ok now, had a serious ulcer attack.... turn out that burgers, pizza, ice cream not only makes you FAT but it tears up your insides too hahaha. Now I get to eat all the "good for you" stuff.... wonder if that includes beaver nuggets, probably not.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

he is alive. (Jake). 
Jake you need all the help you can get. You let the number 1 hoto beat you with a stock one. 
The way I see it you cant win at the river track anyway. The last few times you have raced there you have been the brides maid. : )


----------



## JakeD (May 27, 2007)

I ain't got nothing for that


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

dang mark! lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mark, I hope you can back up all this mess you're spewin' about Slash!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

me to. : )



That is what slash racing is about right. We all have equal equipment

Oh and btw I am only talking smack to Jake. 
In case you did not know Ron beat him with a stock slash the last time they raced out there. (Jake had a brushless in his). It is not that Jake had the brushless it is that Ron beat him come-on. lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

All this Slash talk anyone going to run nitro buggy/truggy...LOL


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Along with the buggy, I'm going to bring my new (very used) Savage. Anybody else want to have a monster truck heat?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Revo alwasy come with...lol. What 2 or 3 more and we have ourselves a MT class? That also means I may have to get another PT.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Well, if I get the receiver box put back together and can figure out a place to mount a transponder I'll be good to go.

I think it only takes three entries to make a class, but it would be fun if four or five people showed up. See ya'll Saturday!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think they have some house transponders there, not sure how much life they have left in the though...lol. I really dont feel like buying one right now. I'll order 2 early next month or end of this month from Mrt.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

they just had their house transponders all rebuilt. They work good, it's just a pain in the butt getting/returning them


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

AHHHH!!! Friday at last!!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

CV...I got the slash all fixed up and Im ready to go.....and the buggy of course.

Will


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cool! see you guys there!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

C'mon guys! It's Friday and there's a HARC race tomorrow! Where's all the trash talk?!! Some of you are falling down on the job!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's kind of what I was thinking! I know there are lots of people coming.......guess everybody's busy! I know I am!

I just talked to Ken and he said that the house next to the track is rented this weekend, so please do not park or pit up on that side of the property. Please use the area from the shed over, on the track side. Please unload and move your car out to the street in front of the track, or in the field behind the track (it's dry.....they didn't get ANY of that rain from last month!)


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

just got freed up, i have been slammed this week and beat down from parting like a rock star for the Rockets games. it really sucks staying up till 1am and then going to work at 7:30am. but game two was worth it!!! go ron ron and rockets. the game tonight will be at 8:30 pm and thats a little better than 10pm. i will not be festive in the morning, probably a little hung over and late. lol looking forward to seeing everyone out there in the morning to get down on some river track racing.
here is a little smack.
where you at Troy T, i'll be coming for you dude!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

roger weak.!!!

CV show them how we do it on the grid. : )


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

HotoUno, why don't you start? Lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I am tired from the last few days on the grid. tired from laughing


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, me too. Gotta finish getting my stuff together. See you guys in the morning


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Forget that! You get in trouble for spewing that SGrid lingo around here!

And to be honest, you guys are on a whole nother level for smack talk over there.........never been my thing.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

do I see a tear in your eye


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Diaper is soiled time to change it lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Good stuff yesterday fellas! Slash racing was tight, and the buggy & truggy mains turned into a race of attrition for most! 

I had a good time.....anyone else?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a killer time out there! Thomas, Darren, Paul and my pit buddies thanks for all the help you gave me! See yall next time! Great job CV


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Good race.. makes it fun when everybody in pit lane is watching your every move.. Babbit just kept turning laps and laid down the rubber. Thanks to Nick for the help. Good to meet you Courtney. See you all in 2 weeks.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice meeting you as well Steven. 

Great main between you and Mike! Everyone watching was very excited&#8230;&#8230;sorry about your luck there.


T-Mizzle took some video at the race&#8230;..thought you guys might enjoy.

http://www.movenewz.com/video/rivertrack.asp


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds like I missed a good race!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

yes.....Truggy race was the best of the day!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

cool video, thanks t-mizzle and cv for that! We need more videos like that for all the upcoming races.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the encouraging words mark, you are now scratched off the Christmas list.
this weekend was a blast, had motor issues all day, so now its in the trash. thanks for the help Darren, i appreciate it. can't wait to get back out there in two weeks and do it up at the pro series.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent job in the announcers booth Roger.....I see a future in it for you!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Roger? me


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey cv thanks, i cant drive to save my life, so i guess i need something to fall back on. it was fun doing it, and next time i'll be much better. maybe next time i won't be calling the race even when the only two guys left in the main have quit and called the race over themselves. lol

yea you. mm


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

sorry man did I miss something!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mark, He is talking about you bashing on his "weak trash talk" the other day.

Roger,
Seriously, a great job in the booth!!!!!!!! Get out there this Friday night and we can let Doug get really out there and we could still understand the race.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

i just might do that, get some more mic practice. i'll let you .know


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Man was that fun, thanks T-Mizzle for that awsome video. I would like to thank everyone that helped me and also a big thanks to CV.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Cassidy, I forgot your dang shirt again! PM me and remind me before the next race so I'll put it in my race bag.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

I will be sure to cv.


----------

